# To The Street



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=495

*To The Street*
Mavs Targeting Undrafted Rookie FA's
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com 

Two names we’re hearing as undrafted free agents who are on the Mavs’ wish list: Derrick Low of Washington State and JaJuan Smith of Tennessee.

And we spot a trend: The Mavs are chasing guards. Guards who played four years of college ball.

Our "embedded-with-the-Mavs'' draft coverage continues. ...

Smith is 6-2, 195, and was a three-year full-timer at Tennessee. He averaged 15 points per game as a junior and 14.4 ppg as a senior.

The DMNews’ Tim MacMahon hooks us up with Low telling his hometown paper – his hometown paper is in Honolulu! – that he’s coming to Dallas. A pre-Draft comparison, coincidentally, was made between Low and an ex-Mav, Brad Davis. Which is fine, except Low is a 6-1 point guard. Brad was/is 6-3.

The NBADraft.net site also compares him to Steve Nash. Certainly, Low has the hair for it.

The Mavs continue to chase undrafted free agents who will get their chance to excel with the team’s summer-league team. And consider that four-year trend: Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels, Moe Ager, Reyshawn Terry, Nick Fazekas, Rawle Marshall, and new draftee Shan Foster.

And, if the Mavs get their wish, Derrick Low and JuJuan Smith.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's more undrafted rookie fa's

Point Gaurds:
1. Drew Neitzel
2. Anton Ponkrashov
3. Tyron Brazelton

Shooting Gaurds:
1. Jamont Gordon
2. Chris Lofton
3. Richard Roby

Small Forwards:
1. Pat Calathes

Centers:
1. David Padgett


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nothing interesting on that list.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Nothing interesting on that list.


Nope.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> The following free agents have been invited to join Renaldas Seibutis, Reyshawn Terry and Shan Foster on the summer league team: Keith McLeod, Aaron Miles, Derrick Low, Reggie Williams, Richie Frahm, JaJuan Smith, Pops Mensah-Bonsu, Yaroslav Korolev, Charles Rhodes, James Singleton and Pape Sow.


Good squad for a Summer league team, but I don't think anyone will be able to make a difference for us.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:boohoo:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

stevemc said:


> :boohoo:


:lol:

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol:
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Good to see you're still alive :bananallama:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Good to see you're still alive :bananallama:


You overrate Ed's existence.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> You overrate Ed's existence.


I just like it when the old guys are around


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You overrate Ed's existence.


Dude.....

I thought old people stick together?!?!?!?!?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude.....
> 
> I thought old people stick together?!?!?!?!?





edwardcyh said:


> I ain't THAT old. You must have mistaken me for xray. :biggrin:


:callme:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> :callme:


ummm.....

I said I am not "THAT OLD," which implies that I am old.... just not dino-ish ancient. :biggrin:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.....
> 
> I said I am not "THAT OLD," which implies that I am old.... just not dino-ish ancient. :biggrin:


Yet...


----------

